# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  GHRP-6 CJC-1295 b4 sleep - to eat or not to eat & other interesting questions

## mick86

Hey,

I've been perplexed by this simple question for some time  :Hmmmm: 

In most literature it's stated to eat 10-20 minutes after injection. Fair enough although I would really like to know exactly why this is stated. I realise that this is the point where the GH spike is at it's peak and also a point where it's thought that eating will not be able to blunt the GH release from the shot, but.... is it really necessary to eat after shots?

The reason I ask is that it's not very practical to do a shot, wait 10 mins, try to scoff down some protein & fat then some how get to sleep quick enough to be able to enjoy the benefit of improved GH secretion while sleeping. 

Although I have been doing things the aforementioned way thus far I am tempted from now on to follow up all day time shots with protein & carbs 15 mins or so post shot but the with my pre-bed time shot (and any subsequent mid sleep shots) I think I'll just do the shot immediately after eating some protein then just try to get as much sleep as possible with the peptides doing there thing  :Bbsmile: 

I suppose the pother question then is how long post eating a meal containing carbs or fats would it be safe to assume that the peptide shot wont be too heavily negated by that meal?

This seems pertinent as pre-bed one would usually eat protein and fats, so if I am to still want to do as such I'll have to time the peptide shot a few hours or so after such a meal. I will then only consume protein with the actual shot.

As always, any learned opinions on this much appreciated  :Bbsmile:

----------


## DCannon

I always wait 30min before eating but you don't have to eat then if you don't want. A lot of people do a shot before fasted cardio in the morning to take advantage of the release of FFA. My pre bed shot I usually just have with some protein and go to bed.

As for how long after a meal can you have a shot, I'd say at least an hour preferably 2-3.

----------


## mick86

*Do you think the time that food takes to be broken down after ingestion needs to be taken into account?* 

I'm under the impression that many forms of carbs take well over 15 mins to the point where they would effect blood sugar level or and in terms of fats, sometimes up to up to 2-3 hours to break down and enter the blood stream. Going by that one might conclude it would be okay to eat protein, carbs or fat immediately after the shot or in many cases even some time before with out effecting the GH release.... Obviously you wouldn't want to consume simple sugars in or around the shot but complex carbs soon after or things like nuts, nut spreads tuna, whole eggs shortly b4 or just after the shot would surely take more than 10-15 minutes to have an effect.....?

*I'm a little concerned that the "don't eat carbs or fat 15 mins post shot" statement may just be a widely regurgitated inaccurate generalization that is not anywhere near as hard lined as it's made out to be....*

I wonder how many of the people making this statement actually understand any of the principles behind it....

----------


## mick86

Btw thought I should add I am open to the original "don't eat after injecting" theory being accurate. 1 of many possible explanations for this could be competition for enzymes, i.e certain enzymes secreted by the body after ingesting carbohydrates/fats may needed in order to maximise release/absorption of GH and when your body is trying to split the usage of these enzymes between the digestion of food and secretion/absorption of GH perhaps that's the problem. Or something along those lines anyway......

----------


## mick86

This topic really interests me, I hope a few more people chime in with useful information  :Smilie:

----------


## mick86

bump, I think the information currently available about peptides is far too limited.

----------


## blacksmoke

Anyone with thoughts on this?

----------


## GunSlingR

Im using the same compounds with great results. Morning I'll pin along with a carnivor shake. (pretty much no carbs) then I'll pin again post workout with a shake. 
and then right before bed ill pin again usually about an hour after my last meal. I usually wake up in the middle of the night and slam a glass of milk.

Working out well for me so far. Also I think that the whole purpose for the time frame of eating and with carbs is that it can interfere with the effectiveness of gh release. Not positive so dont quote me on that. Thought I had read someone say that somewhere on here.
Oh also its really hard not to eat right after a pin. Just instantly makes me crave something to eat, especially sweets. But the carnivor fruit punch protien does the job for me. 
I've been on this combo for about two months now. The first couple weeks were the ones that I could tell the most. I think like most things your body becomes somewhat acoustomed to it and you dont really "feel" it anymore. 
My main reason for chosing a gh releasing peptide is that I often get little sleep due to my work schedule, rarely full on REM sleep. I figure that these peptides would help out with the lack of deep natural GH secreting sleep.

----------


## maxwkw

From the little that I truly understand. Protein would be okay, but carbs blunt growth hormone and fats do even more so. So you'd probably be okay having a protein shake after a ghrp-6 injection before bed, but adding fat in would blunt the gh and pretty much waste the ghrp.

I usually only take my ghrp-6 in the morning before breakfast and I wait about an hour before I eat anything. (I do my fasted cardio then)

I am planning on running ipamorelin starting next week and comparing the results and I am planning on taking it just before bed and I am not as sure about eating immediately after ipam. as opposed to ghrp, but I should probably just not eat right before or after the injection.


(sorry about the ramble)

----------


## BG

I wait an hour to take my peps, thats what I did with GH so I keep it the same. Before bed I just take amino's and protein with my shot.

----------


## M302_Imola

> *Do you think the time that food takes to be broken down after ingestion needs to be taken into account?* 
> 
> I'm under the impression that many forms of carbs take well over 15 mins to the point where they would effect blood sugar level or and in terms of fats, sometimes up to up to 2-3 hours to break down and enter the blood stream. Going by that one might conclude it would be okay to eat protein, carbs or fat immediately after the shot or in many cases even some time before with out effecting the GH release.... Obviously you wouldn't want to consume simple sugars in or around the shot but complex carbs soon after or things like nuts, nut spreads tuna, whole eggs shortly b4 or just after the shot would surely take more than 10-15 minutes to have an effect.....?
> 
> *I'm a little concerned that the "don't eat carbs or fat 15 mins post shot" statement may just be a widely regurgitated inaccurate generalization that is not anywhere near as hard lined as it's made out to be....*
> 
> I wonder how many of the people making this statement actually understand any of the principles behind it....


Interesting questions Mick, I don't have anything to add as I have just recently started researching peptides. I'm currently about 4 weeks into ipamorelin and mod Grf1-29 and have also had similar questions to yours. I pin mine 1st thing in the morn, about an hour after my pwo meal, and right before bed. I have been trying to take this at least an hour after eating and don't eat for at least 30 mins after injecting. I am in the same boat as you in regards to the shot before bed...I usually inject and then wait 30 mins to have my casein and natty pb shake.




> Im using the same compounds with great results. Morning I'll pin along with a carnivor shake. (pretty much no carbs) then I'll pin again post workout with a shake. 
> and then right before bed ill pin again usually about an hour after my last meal. I usually wake up in the middle of the night and slam a glass of milk.
> 
> Working out well for me so far. Also I think that the whole purpose for the time frame of eating and with carbs is that it can interfere with the effectiveness of gh release. Not positive so dont quote me on that. Thought I had read someone say that somewhere on here.
> Oh also its really hard not to eat right after a pin. Just instantly makes me crave something to eat, especially sweets. But the carnivor fruit punch protien does the job for me. 
> I've been on this combo for about two months now. The first couple weeks were the ones that I could tell the most. I think like most things your body becomes somewhat acoustomed to it and you dont really "feel" it anymore. 
> My main reason for chosing a gh releasing peptide is that I often get little sleep due to my work schedule, rarely full on REM sleep. I figure that these peptides would help out with the lack of deep natural GH secreting sleep.


I'm curious of your option once you make the switch to ipa from GHRP-6, so you will have to keep me informed. I'm on ipa and thought about switching to GHRP-6 because it is cheaper (u get 5g compared to ipa 2g per vial). I orginally chose ipa because I was concerned about prolactin and cortisol but have recently read that GHRP-6 doesn't increase these as long as more than 100mcg per injection isn't used.

----------


## mick86

It is plausible that certain enzymes secreted while digesting carbs and fats are responsible for the GH release blunting rather the the actual break down of the foods them selves. Some examples of enzymes which I am aware of and could potentially be involved include:

Salivary amylase & Lingual lipase which begin the digestion of carbs & fats as soon as the carbs & fats enter your mouth (excluding mechanical processing by your teeth protein does not start to break down until it reaches your stomach). 
Pancreatic alpha‐amylase & Pancreatic lipase are secreted to aid in digestion in the duodenum (beginning of the small intestine) and could also potentially be the culprits.

If any of the above enzymes blunt GH release then this may account for how Gh secretion can be negatively affected before food is actually absorbed into the blood stream. *Please note that the aforementioned are just some ideas I formulated based on my limited knowledge of enzymes and digestion. I don't as of yet actually understand the exact process involved in GH blunting affects of certain food.*


Btw I'd be very keen to hear anything interesting that you find out regarding peptides.

----------

